# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Hydro Isolate (Xcore)

## oldhiphop

εχει καλες δοσολογιες. τωρα απο γευση δεν ξερω τι πεζει.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν ειναι ασχημη...στα χαρτια τουλαχιστον φαινεται καλη και προσεγμενη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kokolakis

αντε ακομα να καταπιει κανεις αυτο το ματσουνι??

----------


## deluxe

Αυτη μπορει ανα σκουπ να εχει μονο 1γρ πρωτεϊνης! Με αυτα που διαβαζω, στο τελος δε θα πινω τιποτα!

----------


## Devil

> Αυτη μπορει ανα σκουπ να εχει μονο 1γρ πρωτεϊνης! Με αυτα που διαβαζω, *στο τελος δε θα πινω τιποτα!*



ε αμα το δω και αυτο κοβω το γυμναστηριο.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

αυτο το hydro που γραφουν εχει καταντησει αηδια..... μπλεντ ειναι η πρωτεινη.... και επειδη εβαλαν και λιγο hydro whey το κοτσαραν και στο κουτι...

----------


## Fataoulas

Τωρα που κοντευει να τελειωσει... ανακαλυψα πως στο πατο ειχε και scoopακι  :01. ROFL: 
Αντι για 28γρ τη δοση, με αλλο σκουπ που χρησιμοποιουσα, επαιρνα 40γρ. Γιαυτο και τελειωσε γρηγορα

Απο γευση (κρεμα/μπισκοτο) δε λεει κατι ιδαιτερο. Περιμενω να δω και σοκολατα αλλα 2 μηνες τωρα ειναι σε ελλειψη απο το πορτογαλο

Διαλυεται πολυ ευκολα, αφηνει κατι μικρα ασπρα σβολακια που δε διαλυονται (πως ειναι η σκονη πλυντηριου? καπως ετσι δηλαδη)
και ειναι πολυ νερουλη, ακομα και με 40γρ δοσης (Αντιστοιχα με του Ηρακλη, εκεινη γινοταν πηχτο milkshake σε σχεση με την xcore που δε πηζει καθολου)

----------


## ArgoSixna

η φραουλα παντως πολυ συμπαθητικη γευση και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα..

----------


## Fataoulas

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο, ξανα διαθεσιμη στο πορτογαλο σε σοκολατα   :01. Wink: 

Χτυπησα 2 βαρελακια, και μολις ερθουν θα πω εντυπωσεις για τη γευση της  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Christos100

> Μετα απο πολυ καιρο, ξανα διαθεσιμη στο πορτογαλο σε σοκολατα  
> 
> Χτυπησα 2 βαρελακια, και μολις ερθουν θα πω εντυπωσεις για τη γευση της


αντε περιμενουμε γιατι σκεφτομαι να την χτυπησω¨Π

----------


## Fataoulas

Ηρθε σημερα.  :03. Clap: 
Απο γευση, τη προτιμω απο τη cookies που εχω τωρα, και σιγουρα πολυ καλυτερη απο τη σοκολατα του Ηρακλη, που εβαζα και cadbury μαζι για να το κατεβασω


Kαλη διαλυτοτητα, με το καλαμακι το ανακατεψα και διαλυθηκε στο νερο

----------


## Christos100

> Ηρθε σημερα. 
> Απο γευση, τη προτιμω απο τη cookies που εχω τωρα, και σιγουρα πολυ καλυτερη απο τη σοκολατα του Ηρακλη, που εβαζα και cadbury μαζι για να το κατεβασω
> 
> 
> Kαλη διαλυτοτητα, με το καλαμακι το ανακατεψα και διαλυθηκε στο νερο


καλο ακουγεται , το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι οσον αφορα την αξιοπιστια της εν λογω εταιριας..

----------


## ArgoSixna

Για πια αξιοπιστια μιλαμε?? Εδω ο γασπαρης και δεν ειχε ουτε τα μισα απ οτι ελεγε...... Ολες εχουνε λιγοτερο το θεμα ειναι το ποσο......

Αν θελεις αξιοπιστια παρε κοτουλες και καλαμποκι στο χωριο να εισαι σιγουρος!!

----------


## Hardy

απο nutrition δικα σας τα συμπερασματα 
παντως η γευση "μπισκοτα και κρεμα" ειναι 8/10 απο μενα  :01. Razz:  αν εχει πολυ νερο ειδικα γινεται καπως..

----------


## Μπάκας

Δοκίμασα τα cream & cookies. Την παράγγειλα για τα χαρακτηριστικά, το χαμηλό κόστος για την υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη ανά σκούπ. Μέγα λάθος. Μηδέν διαλυτότητα, το σεικερ γίνεται άχρηστο, χρειάζεται μπλέντερ για ανακατευτεί ο στόκος. Η γεύση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με cookies, περισσότερο μοιάζει με κόλλυβα (λάθος, και αυτά είναι νόστιμα μπροστά της). Όπως ανάφερα και σε προηγούμενο post την αγόρασα από γνωστό Online κατάστημα του εξωτερικού με δωρεάν μεταφορικά (την προωθεί αβέρτα η συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα). Έκανα post ένα review για να μην την πατήσουν και άλλοι αλλά ΠΟΤΕ δεν δημοσιεύτηκε. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ!

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ποσο νερο βαζεις? Διαλυτοτητα 10/10 εχει η συγκεκριμενη......

----------


## Μπάκας

> Ποσο νερο βαζεις? Διαλυτοτητα 10/10 εχει η συγκεκριμενη......


10/10? Αποκλείεται. 1/10 ίσως. 

 Καταρχάς τι σχέση έχει η ποσότητα νερού? Θα είχε σχέση μόνο εάν έβαζα  πολύ λίγο ή αν έφτιαχνα πρώτη φορά σέικ πρωτεϊνης.  Βάζω όσο βάζω στις  υπόλοιπες πρωτεϊνες που έχω δοκιμάσει(κάτι λιγότερο από ένα ποτήρι).

Αν το χτυπήσεις σε blender διαλύεται (αν και μένει ποσότητα στα τοιχώματα). Αν το χτυπήσεις με παραδοσιακό shaker χειρός την έβαψες (εκεί φαίνεται άλλωστε και η διαλυτότητα). Είναι σαν να πίνεις κόλλυβα.

Την πρωτεϊνη την αγόρασα τον Αύγουστο εγώ και άλλοι 2 φίλοι μου. Όλοι έχουμε σχηματίσει την ίδια άποψη για το προϊόν (χάλια γεύση, μηδέν διαλυτότητα). Αν έκανες αγορά μεταγενέστερα και αλλάξαν σύνθεση δεν το γνωρίζω. Η συγκεκριμένη "σκόνη" μου φαίνεται λίγο ότι νά ναι πάντως... έχω αμφιβολίες αν έπινα πρωτεϊνη ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Fataoulas

Εγω τη χτυπαω στο χερι (αμεσως μετα τη προπο) σε 50 γρ νερο. Δυαλυεται κανονικα  :01. Wink:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Μα και βεβαια εχει σχεση το νερο.. Αν βαζεις ενα ποτηρι νερο και το μισο ποτηρι ειναι η πρωτεινη πως περιμενεις να διαλυθει?

----------


## Μπάκας

> Μα και βεβαια εχει σχεση το νερο.. Αν βαζεις ενα ποτηρι νερο και το μισο ποτηρι ειναι η πρωτεινη πως περιμενεις να διαλυθει?


Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός γι' αυτό θα το επαναλάβω. 

"*όσο βάζω στις υπόλοιπες πρωτεΐνες* που έχω δοκιμάσει(κάτι λιγότερο από ένα ποτήρι)_" -νομίζω πως έτσι γίνεται και η σωστή σύγκριση_-

Επίσης επαναλαμβάνω ότι ΔΕΝ είναι η πρώτη φορά που πίνω η φτιάχνω ένα shake πρωτεΐνης. Νοήμων άνθρωπος είμαι και βλέπω αν κάτι διαλύεται εύκολα ή όχι - με την απαραίτητη ποσότητα νερού ή γάλακτος. Δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική, αν το χτυπάς λίγο και βλέπεις ότι δεν αναμιγνύεται και αφήνει σβόλους προφανώς έχει κακή διαλυτότητα η πρωτεΐνη. Τώρα αν το χτυπάς το μείγμα για 10 λεπτά επίμονα και διαλύεται δεν το γνωρίζω. Εγώ συγκρίνω με παρόμοιες συνθήκες και πολύ απλά βήματα, πρωτεϊνη, αρκετό νερό ή γάλα και μερικά χτυπήματα. Τόσο χαμηλή διαλυτότητα είχα δει μόνο σε EAS.

Το μισό ποτήρι πρωτεΐνη που αναφέρεις _προφανώς_ και δεν ισχύει. 1 scoop είναι μόλις 28 γραμμάρια, που το είδες εσύ το μισό ποτήρι; Όταν γράφεις 10/10 διαλυτότητα με τι κριτήρια το αναφέρεις; Δηλαδή δεν βλέπεις καθόλου σβόλους;

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ειλικρινα βαριεμαι να βγαλω βιντεο . Αν δεν διαλυεται η πρωτεινη σου κατι κανεις λαθος εσυ ή το προιον ειναι ελλατωματικο  :01. Smile: 
Στην dymatize θα εβαζα ενα 8/10 διαλυτοτητα , σε αυτην ξαναλεω βαζω 10/10.

----------


## Μπάκας

> Ειλικρινα βαριεμαι να βγαλω βιντεο . Αν δεν διαλυεται η πρωτεινη σου κατι κανεις λαθος εσυ ή το προιον ειναι ελλατωματικο 
> Στην dymatize θα εβαζα ενα 8/10 διαλυτοτητα , σε αυτην ξαναλεω βαζω 10/10.


Τέλος πάντων.. και εγώ βαριέμαι να αποδεικνύω πως το να ανακατέψεις πρωτεΐνη με νερό δεν χρειάζεται manual. Αυτή που έχω ΕΓΩ (και άλλοι 2 γνωστοί μου) και την έχω αγοράσει από το Prozis τον Αύγουστο έχει *ΜΗΔΕΝ* διαλυτότητα. Αυτό που μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι πως έγραψα ένα review για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν για να το αποφύγουν και άλλοι χρήστες αλλά *ποτέ δεν δημοσιεύτηκε*. Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν reviews πουθενά αλλού σε τρίτο site αφού η εν λόγω πρωτεΐνη προωθείται _μόνο_ από την συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα. Μπορεί να βελτίωσαν την σύνθεση αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως το προϊόν δεν είναι εμπιστοσύνης. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα την αγόραζα ξανά.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Επειδη τωρα το προσεξα , και συγγνωμη γι αυτο εγω αναφερθηκα στην γευση φραουλα. 

Οποτε φραουλα 10/10
cookies 0/10

----------


## cuntface

λεω να την παρω μονο για μια δοση στο πρωινο και αντε αλλη μια κανα απογευμα συμφερη η να προτιμισω την whey gold standard ?

----------


## ger1975

> λεω να την παρω μονο για μια δοση στο πρωινο και αντε αλλη μια κανα απογευμα συμφερη η να προτιμισω την whey gold standard ?



Καλησπέρα .
Αν είναι να διαλέξεις μεταξύ αυτής και της ον τότε σίγουρα της ον φίλε.

----------


## NASSER

Πριν τρεις ώρες στο γυμναστήριο, ένας φίλος μου έδωσε να δοκιμάσω σε γεύση σοκολάτα. Από μυρωδιά και γεύση τέλεια! Η διαλυτότητα της επίσης πολύ καλή! 
Μάλλον παίζει να έχετε ψωνίσει από διαφορετικές παρτίδες ή κάποιες γεύσεις να μην είναι πετυχημένες. Ίδιο περιστατικό έχω βιώσει με την whey universal.

----------


## krhthkos

εχθές ήρθε και η δικιά μου, αγόρασα σοκολάτα μπορώ να πώ πως είναι πολυ πιο οραία απο της ON διαλυτότητα τρομερή και πολυ ωραία γεύση.

----------


## reignman007

Λογω τιμης σκεφτομαι να την δοκιμασω.Εχει κανεις καποιο αξιοπιστο review για ποιοτητα και αξιοπιστια?

----------


## NASSER

Καταναλώνω την σοκολάτα και την cookies&cream Και οι δυο πολύ καλές σε όλα. 
Πολλές φορές επιδη τυχαίνει να δοκιμάζουμε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία και να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις στη γεύση, το σίγουρο είναι πως θα είναι διαφορετικές. Η cookies ασπουμε, στην αρχή μου φαινόταν αρκετά γλυκιά. Μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα την συνήθισα και μου φαίνεται τέλεια. Όλα είναι θέμα συνήθειας στη γεύση. Το κακό θα ήταν να μην έχει καλή διαλυτότητα και να μην καθόταν καλά στο στομάχι.

----------


## reignman007

Νασσερ ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Tommygr

Εχοντας δοκιμασει μονο την ON GOLD, Myprotein (Impact και Isolate), Syntrax 5.0 και Dymatize Elite, προσωπικα δεν μου καθεται καλα η συγκεκριμενη που πλασαρεται ως υψηλης περιεκτικοτητας.
Την εχω εδω και 3 μερες και οποτε την πινω (γευση σοκολατα) σκετη με νερο για να μην μου αλλοιωσει την αποψη το γαλα, η μπανανα, η βρωμη και το φυστικοβουτυρο που εβαζα κανοπνικα στις υπολοιπες whey, οταν πινω αυτην νομιζω πως πινω κακαο με ζαχαρη. Δεν μου δινει δηλαδη σχςεδον καθολου την υφη του ορου γαλακτος. 
Δεν ξερω, παντως κακως που την επελεξα για να γλιτωσω μερικα ευρω αντι καποιας αλλης πιο αξιοπιστης και πολυδοκιμασμενης. Το οτι ειναι πρωτη σε πωλησεις στον πορτογαλο ειναι αδυνατο να ειναι πλασματικο δηλαδη, αν εχει πεσει χρημα για την προωθηση στο συγκεκριμενο μεταπωλητη;
Reviews/αξιολογησεις δεν υπαρχουν, πιστοποιητικο δεν υπαρχει, ουρτε ημερομηνια ληξης δεν εχει στο κουτι.
Τελοσπαντων, μακαρι να αποδειχτω λαθος και να ανταποκρινεται στους ισχυρισμους ως η πρωτεινη με την υψηλοτερη βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα στην αγορα.

----------


## Anithos

> Εχοντας δοκιμασει μονο την ON GOLD, Myprotein (Impact και Isolate), Syntrax 5.0 και Dymatize Elite, προσωπικα δεν μου καθεται καλα η συγκεκριμενη που πλασαρεται ως υψηλης περιεκτικοτητας.
> Την εχω εδω και 3 μερες και οποτε την πινω (γευση σοκολατα) σκετη με νερο για να μην μου αλλοιωσει την αποψη το γαλα, η μπανανα, η βρωμη και το φυστικοβουτυρο που εβαζα κανοπνικα στις υπολοιπες whey, οταν πινω αυτην νομιζω πως πινω κακαο με ζαχαρη. Δεν μου δινει δηλαδη σχςεδον καθολου την υφη του ορου γαλακτος. 
> Δεν ξερω, παντως κακως που την επελεξα για να γλιτωσω μερικα ευρω αντι καποιας αλλης πιο αξιοπιστης και πολυδοκιμασμενης. Το οτι ειναι πρωτη σε πωλησεις στον πορτογαλο ειναι αδυνατο να ειναι πλασματικο δηλαδη, αν εχει πεσει χρημα για την προωθηση στο συγκεκριμενο μεταπωλητη;
> Reviews/αξιολογησεις δεν υπαρχουν, πιστοποιητικο δεν υπαρχει, ουρτε ημερομηνια ληξης δεν εχει στο κουτι.
> Τελοσπαντων, μακαρι να αποδειχτω λαθος και να ανταποκρινεται στους ισχυρισμους ως η πρωτεινη με την υψηλοτερη βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα στην αγορα.


και αξιολογησεις υπαρχουν φιλε και ημερομηνια ληξης εχει το κουτι.Eγω τουλοχιστο αυτα βλεπω.

----------


## Mikekan

Ειναι πρωτη στο Πορτογάλο γιατι ειναι η πιο φτηνή. Απλα πράγματα. Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καλη, δεν την έχω ελέγξει σε εργαστήριο, απλα σου δίνω εξήγηση γιατι ειναι πρωτη.

----------


## just chris

μπα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο με την x-core,καποια συνεργασια παιζει να εχουν γιατι ποσταρει κ διαφημισεις
στο fb ο πορτο. γενικα μας εχει τρελανει με την x-core κ εχει βγαλει  καινουρια διαφημιση που λεει 
κατι για predator,θες να εισαι το θηραμα ή ο κυνηγος κ κατι τετοια!!! κατι νεο παει να βγαλει....

----------


## NASSER

Η εργαστηριακή ανάλυση βοηθάει στο να λυθούν όλε ςοι απορίες. προσωπικά την χρισημοποιώ τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## cuntface

nasser μπορεις να πεις οτι ειναι ισαξια τhs isolate απο dymatize??

----------


## NASSER

Η Dymatize έχει καλή isolate αλλά σαν εταιρεία δεν με εμπνέει να την καταναλώνω στα υπόλοιπα συμπληρώματα της. Θα μπορούσα να πω όμως πως είναι ισάξιες και γενικά μεταξύ isolate δεν βλέπω διαφορές σε ότι αφορά διαλυτότητα, υφή και γεύση, αλλά η xcore έχει το πλεονέκτημα της μεγάλης περιεκτικότητας ανα 100γρ (κοντά στο 90%) συν την καλή τιμή.

----------


## kostas_g

To scoop της cookies & cream πόσα g ειναι;
Επειδή είδα στον Πορτογάλο ότι στην cookies & cream γράφει: "serving size: 2 scoops (28g)" ενώ στις υπόλοιπες γεύσεις γράφει "serving size: 1 scoop (28g)".

Τι από τα 2 ισχύει τελικά; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## NASSER

Δεν θα διαβασες καλά... 2 σκουπ των 28γρ ή 1 σκουπ των 60γρ περιπου. Η διαφορά είναι πως μερικές συσκευασίες πιο παλιά είχαν το μικρό σκουπάκι που χωρούσε 28γρ ενώ μετα το έκαναν όπως όλες οι κοινές πρωτεινες με το σκουπ των 70cc.

----------


## kostas_g

> Δεν θα διαβασες καλά... 2 σκουπ των 28γρ ή 1 σκουπ των 60γρ περιπου. Η διαφορά είναι πως μερικές συσκευασίες πιο παλιά είχαν το μικρό σκουπάκι που χωρούσε 28γρ ενώ μετα το έκαναν όπως όλες οι κοινές πρωτεινες με το σκουπ των 70cc.


Επομένως η περιεκτικότητα που αναγράφεται από κάτω σε θρεπτικά συστατικά ειναι στα 28γρ ή στα 70cc;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## kostas_g

> Επομένως η περιεκτικότητα που αναγράφεται από κάτω σε θρεπτικά συστατικά ειναι στα 28γρ ή στα 70cc;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.


Εννοώ ότι για να παίρνω τα ~25γρ πρωτεΐνης θα πρέπει να καταναλώνω 28γρ συμπληρώματος δηλαδή 1 scoop των 70cc; Τα έχω μπλέξει λίγο στο μυαλό μου, συγγνώμη.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## NASSER

> Εννοώ ότι για να παίρνω τα ~*25γρ πρωτεΐνης θα πρέπει να καταναλώνω 28γρ συμπληρώματος δηλαδή 1 scoop των 70cc*; Τα έχω μπλέξει λίγο στο μυαλό μου, συγγνώμη.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.


Αυτό ακριβώς!

----------


## kostas_g

> Αυτό ακριβώς!


Ωραία, ευχαριστώ πολύ.   :01. Smile: 
Την παρήγγειλα χθες σε γεύση cream & cookies και την περιμένω τη Δευτέρα. Θα τη δοκιμάσω και θα γράψω εντυπώσεις.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## just chris

τα παντα κωστα...
γευση διαλυτοτητα φουσκωματα αφρισμα κτλ κτλ
κ να αναφερεις αν την ηπιες σε γαλα ή σε νερο

----------


## a-mad

την περιμενω και εγω σε cream&cookies....θα κανω review σε λιγες μερες...

----------


## just chris

τι εχετε παθει με την cream and cookies?
οπως κ να'χει περιμενουμε review σε ολα,οπως σου εγραψα παραπανω.
καλοπιοτη man...

----------


## NASSER

Είναι ιδιαίτερη γεύση η cream and cookies και σε πολλούς δεν αρέσει. εμένα πιο πολύ μου έφερνε σε γεύση καφέ. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα βανίλια και μπανάνα και ελπίζω να γίνει στην επόμενη παραγγελία. Η σοκολάτα απλά πολύ καλή!

----------


## just chris

επιτελους ενα review γευσης για σοκολατα,πολυ καλη ειπες ε!!!
θα το εχω στα υποψιν! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a-mad

> τι εχετε παθει με την cream and cookies?
> οπως κ να'χει περιμενουμε review σε ολα,οπως σου εγραψα παραπανω.
> καλοπιοτη man...


απο την μπανανα που ειχε σαν δευτερη επιλογη...την προτιμω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

αν οντως φερνει σε καφε θα την λατρεψω σιγουρα

----------


## kostas_g

> τι εχετε παθει με την cream and cookies?
> οπως κ να'χει περιμενουμε review σε ολα,οπως σου εγραψα παραπανω.
> καλοπιοτη man...


Είχαν εξαντληθεί οι υπόλοιπες γεύσεις στον Πορτογάλο οπότε αναγκαστικά παρήγγειλα την cream & cookies αν και γενικά δεν είμαι μεγάλος φαν της συγκεκριμένης γεύσης! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## a-mad

ηρθε σημερα.......απο μυρωδια μου θυμιζει σοκοφρετα....θα την δοκιμασω σε κανα 2ωρο που θα ερθω απο το gym....παντως με προβληματισε που το χρωμα απο την ετικετα βγαινει με ενα απαλο ξυσιματακι.... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## a-mad

την δοκιμασα...και οπως ειπε και ο nasser θυμιζει καφε και συγκεκριμενα μοκα.μετρια γλυκύτητα..απο γευση 9/10.διαλυτότητα 10/10 με 2-3 κουνηματα και δε μενει τπτ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  .......αφριζει ελαχιστα.....πολυ ελαφρια στο στομαχι.....top επιλογη για μενα....εχω τρελαθει με την γευση της  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


ααα και δεν εχει αυτα τα ενοχλητικα κομματακια απο μπισκοτο.......

----------


## chris corfu

ας γραψω κι εγω για την σοκολατα.. εχει ωραια γευση σαν μους σοκολατας(με νερο), πολυ ελαφρια στο στομαχι και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα ακομα και με κουταλακι σε ποτηρι.. πολυ καλη μου φενεται, μονο αυτο το guar gum να εβγαζαν απο μεσα θα ημουν ευτυχισμενος..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thanasis100

πάλι σε εξάντληση αποθέματος είναι!!!!!
μπορούμε να την βρούμε και εκτός πορτογάλου στην ίδια περίπου τιμή???

----------


## kostas_g

Μου ήρθε και εμένα χθες σε γεύση cream & cookies από τον πορτογάλο. 

Με το που άνοιξα τη συσκευασία μύρισε κάτι απροσδιόριστο ανάμεσα σε μόκα και καπουτσίνο και έπρεπε να κάνω ανασκαφή για να βρω το scoop!
Η γεύση της ίδια με τη μυρωδιά της. Αδιάφορη και θυμίζει κάτι σε μόκα και οχι τόσο cream & cookies. 
Από διαλυτότητα της βάζω 9/10. Την ήπια με νερό (200 ml) και δε χρειάστηκε και πολλά κουνήματα για να διαλυθεί.
Αν και η γεύση της δε μου άρεσε θα την ξαναπάρω μόλις μου τελειώσει λόγω value for money. To πολύ-πολύ να δοκιμάσω κάποια άλλη γεύση.

----------


## kostas_g

Ξέχασα να συμπληρώσω ότι είναι εύπεπτη και δεν παρατήρησα φουσκώματα ή κάποια άλλη ενόχληση.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Elenios

Παιδια μιας και θα παρω για πρωτη φορα πρωτεινη αυτη κανει δουλεια? 

Γιατι ειμαι μεταξυ  Dymatize elite whey protein, iso-100 και αυτη....
Λογο τιμης εχουν διαφορα 5 ευρω μεταξυ τους(elite-100% whey) και την iso-100 γυρω στα +10€ απο ******* απαγορευονται Link και ονοματα καταστηματων περαν των χορηγων Mods team*******....

Τι λετε εσεις παιδια?

----------


## totis

ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ.....ΟΥΤΕ 20 ΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑ.........ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ.....*******Γραφε με μικρα γραμματα   Mods Team*******

----------


## Fataoulas

> .... ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ.....





KAI ΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ?

----------


## totis

Ηθελα να πω οτι δεν ειναι το ιδιο να εμπιστευεσαι μια μεγαλη εταιρια και καθιερωμενη με μια μικρη που τον τελευταιο καιρο εχουνε γινει πολλες και εχουνε φτιαχτει για την ευρωμαικη αγορα και μονο και εχουνε προιοντα  χαμηλοτερης ποιοτητας και βιολογικης αξιας......αυτο πολυ ευκολα το βλεπεις στα συστατικα που ειναι φορτομενες με χιλια δυο αχριστα συστατικα......οτι πληρωνεις περνεις.......

----------


## a-mad

φιλε δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα.ειναι και το θεμα του marketing που πεφτουν πολλα λεφτα και αθλητες που τα προωθουν.ετσι οι μεγαλες εταιριες αυξανουν τις τιμες λογω μεγαλου κοστους.η συγκεκριμενη δεν προωθειτε τοσο γι αυτο βλεπεις χαμηλες τιμες....δεν χρειαζεται να ριξεις ποιοτητα για να εχεις καλες τιμες  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Andreas C.

> ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ.....ΟΥΤΕ 20 ΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑ.........ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ.....*******Γραφε με μικρα γραμματα   Mods Team*******


Φίλε δες λίγο αυτό το θέμα Συμπληρώματα στο.....χημείο και τότε θα αναθεωρήσεις για τις γνωστες πρωτεΐνες  :08. Toast:

----------


## totis

Αυτο με το χημειο πολυ μουφα φαινεται.......αν ειχε πραγματικα τα στοχεια ας εβγαζε μια φωτοτυπια να δουμε......με γνησιες υπογραφες......................οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια αυτο πιστευω εγω.......ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του παντος για 5 με 10 ευρο περνεις πολυ καλυτερη προτεινη δεν αξιζει αυτη ειναι γνωμη μου.......

----------


## totis

Κανω πολυ συχνα ταξιδια στο εξωτερικο και εχω ψαχτει αρκετα με αυτο το θεμα κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστα αυτα που πινουμε....και το συμπερασμα εγω αυτο που εβγαλα ειναι οτι δυσκολοτερα θα νοθευση το προιον της μια μεγαλη εταιρια και που το προιον της πουλαει σαν ζεστο ψωμι.....την συζητηση αυτη την ειχα αναπτηξει και στα gnc kai στα vitamin shoppe οταν ειχα παει στην αμερικη την τελευταια φορα με αθλητες.....και μου ειχανε πει αυτο ακριβως....και το παραδειγμα που μου δωσανε ητανε οτι ας πουμε την  gold standard της on που ειναι ενα απο τα πιο καλοπουλημενα συμπληρωματα στον κοσμο δυσκολα θα την νοθευαι η εταιρια και ο λογος ειναι οτι αν το εκανε αυτο με την μια θα ειχε γινει παντου γνωστο αφου παραμονευουν οι ανταγωνιστες οι οποιοι πρωτοι θα το εκανα θεμα για να κανουν κακο σε αυτο το προιον......ολες οι καταγγελιες που γινονται στην αμερικη ειναι απο εταιριες συμπληρωματων που προσπαθει η μια να κανει κακο στην αλλη.......το παραδειγμα αυτο που εδωσα ισχυει για  ολα τα πετυχημενα συμπληρωματα παγκοσμιος......

----------


## shazam

Totis εν μερει εισαι σωστος ομως πλεον παιζει και ενας αλλος παραγοντας.Σιγουρα οι μεγαλες εταιρειες δεν θα νοθευσουν τα προιοντα τους αλλα οι μεγαλες εταιρεις οπως οι ΟΝ που ανεφερες πιο ευκολα πεφτει θυμα λογω των πωλησεων της οπως και αλλες μεγαλες εταιρεις συμπληρωματων φθηνων αντιγραφων που κυκλοφορουν και δυσκολα διακρινονται πλεον.Οι μικρες εταιρειες αντιθετως πεφτουν πολυ πιο δυσκολα θυματα αντιγραφων.Και ποτε μην εισαι σιγουρος για τι πινεις ουτε με 1000ευρω παραπανω διοτι ανετα μπορει να πινεις μαντζουνια απο 3ο κοσμικες χωρες.

----------


## just chris

> ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ.....ΟΥΤΕ 20 ΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑ.........ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ.....*******Γραφε με μικρα γραμματα   Mods Team*******


μετρια απο που σου φανηκε ρε φιλε? δεν μας εξηγησες,απο τη γευση? κ πως καταλαβαινεις την ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης
απο τη γευση κ γενικα απο που καταλαβανεις την ποιοτητα μιας πρωτεινης? 
δε μας τα λες καλα,εχεις μπει κ εχεις κανει 10 ποστ στο φορουμ,απ'τα 10 τα 4 ποστ ειναι εδω μεσα,τα οποια 
λενε το ποσο μουφα ειναι η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη. χαλαρωσε γιατι σε λιγο θα νομιζουμε οτι εισαι απο κανα μαγαζι,αν δεν
το εχουμε ηδη κανει!!!

----------


## baspax1

> ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ.....ΟΥΤΕ 20 ΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑ.........ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ.....*******Γραφε με μικρα γραμματα   Mods Team*******


Το ποστ σου ειναι πολυ ισοπεδοτικό ισα ισα που οι γνωστότερες εταιρίες πιάνοντε θύματα απομιμήσεων.. αρα τις ακριβότερες να φοβάσαι περισσότερο.
Εγω παντως πηρα γευση cream&coocies παρόλο που μοιάζει περισσότερο σε μόκα ειναι αρκετά καλη η γεύση η διαλυτότητα της εξίσου αρκετά καλή! και δεν μου κάθεται στο στομάχι.
θα την πρότεινα και μην ξεχνάτε οτι στα 47 ευρω βγάζει 81 σκουπ!

----------


## totis

Καλα ενταξει τωρα την αποψη μου ειπα απλα σιγα να μην κατσω να απολογιθω κιολας ......απλα εμενα δεν με πειθει πολυ απλα αυτη η πρωτεινη και να πω και την αληθεια και δεν την βρισκω και φτηνει 47 ευρο που δεν ειναι 47 ευρω γιατι απο 50 ευρω σου στελνουνε χωρις εξοδα αποστολις οποτε δεν ειναι λιγα για μια πρωτεινη τοσο μικρης εταιριας.... και ειδικα τωρα που ολες οι πρωτεινες οι πιο ακριβες και αναγνωρισμενες εχουνε πεσει γυρο στα 55 ευρο μιλαμε πολυ μικρη διαφορα γυρο στα 5 ευρο.....

----------


## liveris

> Καλα ενταξει τωρα την αποψη μου ειπα απλα σιγα να μην κατσω να απολογιθω κιολας ......απλα εμενα δεν με πειθει πολυ απλα αυτη η πρωτεινη και να πω και την αληθεια και δεν την βρισκω και φτηνει 47 ευρο που δεν ειναι 47 ευρω γιατι απο 50 ευρω σου στελνουνε χωρις εξοδα αποστολις οποτε δεν ειναι λιγα για μια πρωτεινη τοσο μικρης εταιριας.... και ειδικα τωρα που ολες οι πρωτεινες οι πιο ακριβες και αναγνωρισμενες εχουνε πεσει γυρο στα 55 ευρο μιλαμε πολυ μικρη διαφορα γυρο στα 5 ευρο.....


κ ποιες κατα την γνωμη σου ειναι οι καλες πρωτεινες?

----------


## Stat59

> ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ.....ΟΥΤΕ 20 ΕΥΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑ.........ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΙΝΩ.....*******Γραφε με μικρα γραμματα   Mods Team*******


μονο και μονο ο τροπος που κάνεις την δυσφημιση θα με κάνει να την παραγγείλω αύριο το πρωι κιολάς  :02. Joker:

----------


## Stat59

λοιπον το κουτι εφτασε.... πηρα γευση σοκολατας, αρωμα γκοφρετας και ισως απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις πρωτεινης, απο αλλες isolate συγκεκριμενα σιγουρα η καλυτερη, τελεια διαλυτοτητα, αφωμείωση που είναι αισθητά γρηγορη , χωρις φουσκωματα για την ποσοτητα που την αγορασα (5bls) η τιμή της κατι παραπάνω απο ανταγωνιστική. πεταξα και μεσα 5γρ μονουδρική που είχα + 1 μπανανα και νατο το postworkout...

----------


## totis

> κ ποιες κατα την γνωμη σου ειναι οι καλες πρωτεινες?


οταν βρισκομαι σε φαση γραμμωσης συνήθως περνω την gold standard και οταν ειμαι σε φαση ογκου syntha 6 και αρκετες φορες περνω και αλλες να δοκιμασω αλλα αυτες ειναι οι βασικες μου μεχρι στιγμης.......

----------


## cuntface

απο 2.200 την πηγανε 2000 τα λαμογια  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:

----------


## Fataoulas

Kριμα... πολυ κριμα
Να σκεφτει κανεις οτι πριν μερικους μηνες ειχε 44,99  Εκτος οτι πηρε 3 ευρω πανω (οπως ολες οι πρωτεινες η αληθεια ειναι) τωρα ριξαν τη ποσοτητα απο το να ανεβασουν τη τιμη

Ελπιζω οι πωλησεις της να πεσουν στο μισο (και πιο κατω) ωστε να το ξανασκεφτουν το θεμα της ποσοτητας... βεβαια αυτο εξαρταται απο μας και μονο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Numerouno

> Kριμα... πολυ κριμα
> Να σκεφτει κανεις οτι πριν μερικους μηνες ειχε 44,99  Εκτος οτι πηρε 3 ευρω πανω (οπως ολες οι πρωτεινες η αληθεια ειναι) τωρα ριξαν τη ποσοτητα απο το να ανεβασουν τη τιμη
> 
> Ελπιζω οι πωλησεις της να πεσουν στο μισο (και πιο κατω) ωστε να το ξανασκεφτουν το θεμα της ποσοτητας... βεβαια αυτο εξαρταται απο μας και μονο



Μακαρι να πεσουν οι πωλησεις τους.. Αλλα δε το βλεπω... Ο Ελληνας ειναι Ελληνας!

----------


## a-mad

κριμα και ηθελα να παρω αυτες τις μερες  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  δεν θα την ξαναπροτιμησω αν δεν αλλαξει τακτικη θα δοκιμασω καμια ελιτε

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Παιδιά εχω παρει και εγω την συγκεκριμένη σε γευση cookies and cream.Τη χρησιμοποιώ εδω και 20 μέρες.
Απο διαλυτότητα καλη και απο γευση το ιδιο.το μόνο που με ανησυχεί ειναι οτι έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκινης  (16 γρ ανα 100γρ πρωτεινης) σε σχεση με τις περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες της αγορας. Συγκεκριμένα δεν εχω βρει τέτοια αναλογία σε αλλη πρωτεΐνη.

Η συνιστώμενη ποσότητα γλυκινης ειναι κατα πολυ λιγοτερη...

----------


## totis

> Παιδιά εχω παρει και εγω την συγκεκριμένη σε γευση cookies and cream.Τη χρησιμοποιώ εδω και 20 μέρες.
> Απο διαλυτότητα καλη και απο γευση το ιδιο.το μόνο που με ανησυχεί ειναι οτι έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκινης  (16 γρ ανα 100γρ πρωτεινης) σε σχεση με τις περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες της αγορας. Συγκεκριμένα δεν εχω βρει τέτοια αναλογία σε αλλη πρωτεΐνη.
> 
> Η συνιστώμενη ποσότητα γλυκινης ειναι κατα πολυ λιγοτερη...


φιλε ενταξει μια φορα αν πιεις δεν θα παθεις κατι.....αλλα τι περιμενες απο τετοια εταιρια (xcore) μιλαμε για μια πολυ μικρη εταιρια που βγαινει μονο στην ευρωπη οπου επιτοπλιστον εχουνε συνεργασια με τον πορτογαλο.......σαν να λεμε πηρες κατι σε κορεατικο η ιταλικο αυτοκινητο και περιμενεις να εχει την ποιοτητα των γερμανων κατι σε bmw h mercedes.........ενω πηρες fiat..........

----------


## Numerouno

> φιλε ενταξει μια φορα αν πιεις δεν θα παθεις κατι.....αλλα τι περιμενες απο τετοια εταιρια (xcore) μιλαμε για μια πολυ μικρη εταιρια που βγαινει μονο στην ευρωπη οπου επιτοπλιστον εχουνε συνεργασια με τον πορτογαλο.......σαν να λεμε πηρες κατι σε κορεατικο η ιταλικο αυτοκινητο και περιμενεις να εχει την ποιοτητα των γερμανων κατι σε bmw h mercedes.........ενω πηρες fiat..........


Μα γιατί οι απαντήσεις σου σε αυτό το θέμα να είναι άκυρες;

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## antyp

> Παιδιά εχω παρει και εγω την συγκεκριμένη σε γευση cookies and cream.Τη χρησιμοποιώ εδω και 20 μέρες.
> Απο διαλυτότητα καλη και απο γευση το ιδιο.το μόνο που με ανησυχεί ειναι οτι έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκινης  (16 γρ ανα 100γρ πρωτεινης) σε σχεση με τις περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες της αγορας. Συγκεκριμένα δεν εχω βρει τέτοια αναλογία σε αλλη πρωτεΐνη.
> 
> Η συνιστώμενη ποσότητα γλυκινης ειναι κατα πολυ λιγοτερη...


Καλησπέρα,
Επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά που σκέπτομαι να πάρω πρωτεΐνη και δεν το γνωρίζω το θέμα..Είναι κακό το ότι περιέχει η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη περισσότερο γλυκίνη απο συνιστώμενη ποσότητα? Α, και καλησπέρα σε όλους σας είναι το πρώτο μου post...

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Κοιτα φιλε η συνιστωμενη ποσοτητα ειναι 2 γρ την ημερα τα οποια τα παιρνεις ουτως η αλλως απο τις τροφες.Ειναι μη απαραιτητο αμινοξυ οποτε το σωμα μας μπορει και το παραγει.Απο΄κει και  περα  κρινει ο καθενας μονος του.Εμενα αυτο που  με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι καμια αλλη γνωστη εταιρια δεν εχει τετοια αναλογια στις πρωτεινες της.Τωρα αν ειναι αρνητικο η οχι δεν το γνωριζω να σου απαντησω

----------


## antyp

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αλλά θα ήθελα να πεις κάποιος που να γνωρίζει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο της on σε ατομική συσκευασία (πήγα πείρα 5 έτσι να δω ) και δεν ξέρω τι να πάρω. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη πρόταση είναι δεκτή για αγορά πρωτεΐνης.

----------


## Ultra_b

Πολυ καλη προτεινη , πεντακαθαρη , πολυ ωραια γευση-διαλιτοτυτα σας την συνιστω ανεπιφηλακτα!

----------


## totis

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αλλά θα ήθελα να πεις κάποιος που να γνωρίζει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο της on σε ατομική συσκευασία (πήγα πείρα 5 έτσι να δω ) και δεν ξέρω τι να πάρω. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη πρόταση είναι δεκτή για αγορά πρωτεΐνης.


Ειναι πολλες που μπορεις να παρεις η on που ανεφερες πριν ειναι κορυφαια πρωτεινη εδω και χρονια και η πρωτη επιλογη παγκοσμιος.......παντος παιζει ρολο τι θελεις να κανεις αν θελεις να παρεις ογκο δεν θα παρεις isolate καθαρη....εγω οταν ειμαι σε φαση ογκου περνω την syntha 6 της bsn με βοηθαει πολυ γιατι περνω και δυσκολα βαρος και εχει απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις που εχω πιει.......αν θελεις για γραμωση παρε μια καθαρη για να συμπληρωνεις την πρωτεινη σου εγω συνηθως περνω της on την gold standard αλλα κατα καιρους δοκιμαζω και αλλες τελευταια πηρα μαζι με της on και την Muscle Infusion της nutrex πολυ καλη κορυφαια γευση και προσεγμενη στα συσυατικα της εχει 55ευρω με ενα 50 θα στην δωσει στα xtreme χωρις αποδειξη εγω ετσι κανω οπως και της ον μου την αφηνουν 52..........

----------


## emmanuelo

> απο 2.200 την πηγανε 2000 τα λαμογια



+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## a-mad

και αν δεν το παρατηρησε κανεις την πηγαν απο 90% που ηταν σε 86% ,αλλα δεν ξερω για σας παντως ειναι απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες που εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## NASSER

> και αν δεν το παρατηρησε κανεις την πηγαν απο 90% που ηταν σε 86% ,αλλα δεν ξερω για σας παντως ειναι απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες που εχω δοκιμασει.


Αρχικά η εταιρεία πέτυχε το στόχο να κερδίσει τη συμπάθεια και την εμπιστοσύνη των καταναλωτών, προσφέροντας μια υψηλής ποιότητας συμπλήρωμα με καλή διαλυτότητα και γεύση, θυσιάζοντας μέρος των κερδών που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν όπως τις επώνυμες εταιρείες. Τωρα μπήκε στη διαδικασία να χαμηλώσει το κόστος της και να αυξήσει τα κέρδη της.
Η μείωση της περιεκτικότητας απο 90% στο 86% βοηθάει στο να κάνουν την πρωτεΐνη πιο εύγεστη και πιο παχύρευστη. Δεν το αναφέρω με απόλυτη σιγουριά γιατι δεν δοκίμασα την νέα συσκευασία, αλλά είναι και αυτό μια εκδοχή.

----------


## cuntface

εχω την μπανανα 2000κ συσκευασια ειναι αρκετα παχυρευστη εχει και ωραια γευση

----------


## emmanuelo

Επίσης εχει πλεον λιγότερο αφρο συν το οτι εχουν προσθεσει κι αλλα μεσα..

----------


## totis

Πολυ γλυκινη εχει μεσα  ρε παιδια τιγκα ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα απο ολες τις πρωτεινες συν τρια γραμμαρια περισσοτερο σε καθε δοση απο τις αλλες και να φανταστεις οτι ο μεσος ορος ειναι στα 2 γραμμαρια που τα περνουμε απο τις τροφες που τρωμε....θα επρεπε η εταιρια να αλλαξει ονομασια θα επρεπε να την λεει Whey glykine Hydro   Isolate  :01. Smile:

----------


## a-mad

sorry κιολας αλλα σταματα να σπαμαρεις συνεχεια....το καταλαβαμε οτι δεν σε αρεσει...... :01. Razz:

----------


## giorgos th.

μου ηρθε και η φραουλιτσα ετσι για αλλαγη....απλα απιστευτη γευση...ημουνα ευχαριστημενος με την βανιλια αλλα η φραουλα απλα τα σπαει....

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Κι εγώ είχα πάρει τη φράουλα,η οποία ήταν σαν γρανίτα φράουλα. Προσυπογράφω τα θετικά reviws-γενικά ήταν απίστευτη πρωτεΐνη,ΑΛΛΆ μόλις είδα ότι μειώσανε την περιεκτικότητα από 2270 σε 2000gr (ΠΛΗΝ 10 ΔΌΣΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΉ) στράβωσα απίστευτα,οπότε θα προτιμήσω άλλο προϊόν στο να βοηθήσω στη μείωση των κερδών της,ώστε να πιεστεί και να ρίξει τις τιμές της όπως έκανε με την σειρά savage..

----------


## antyp

Εγώ την πήρα τελικά και την χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη . Το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι ότι είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ γλυκιά σε σημείο που νομίζω ότι μετά νιώθω λες και έφαγα 10 πάστες.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Επειδή βλέπω παίδες, κάποιοι αγοράζετα από διάφορα σάιτ, σας προτείνω σε τιμή να πληρώνετε σε λίρες, καθώς στην αλλαγή σε ευρώ, σε διάφορα όπως το προαναφερόμενο πρόζις, αυξάνεται κατά 15%!!! π.χ. αν κάτι έχει 41,5€ βλέπω το βάζουν στα 48! Ουδεμία σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα. Αφήστε την τράπεζα να κάνει την αλλαγή από ευρώ σε λίρα!

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Επειδή βλέπω παίδες, κάποιοι αγοράζετα από διάφορα σάιτ, σας προτείνω σε τιμή να πληρώνετε σε λίρες, καθώς στην αλλαγή σε ευρώ, σε διάφορα όπως το προαναφερόμενο πρόζις, αυξάνεται κατά 15%!!! π.χ. αν κάτι έχει 41,5€ βλέπω το βάζουν στα 48! Ουδεμία σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα. Αφήστε την τράπεζα να κάνει την αλλαγή από ευρώ σε λίρα!


Φίλε με έστειλες τώρα.. ισχύει αυτό;; Δηλ το έχεις δοκιμάσει;; Επίσης στο εν λόγω σάιτ έχει άλλες τιμές για Γερμανία και άλλες για Ελλάδα. Φυσικά δε χρειάζεται να πω που είναι πιο ακριβά...

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Φίλε με έστειλες τώρα.. ισχύει αυτό;; Δηλ το έχεις δοκιμάσει;; Επίσης στο εν λόγω σάιτ έχει άλλες τιμές για Γερμανία και άλλες για Ελλάδα. Φυσικά δε χρειάζεται να πω που είναι πιο ακριβά...


Φυσικά και ισχύει! Ορίστε η πραγματική αναλογία! http://www.x-rates.com/calculator/?f...o=EUR&amount=1
Κάντε τις συγκρίσεις σας.

Πάντα έτσι έκανα, σε όποια site και αν αγόραζα με τέτοια κόλπα! Και το διαπιστώσαν και γνωστοί μου στα λεφτά της Paypal όταν πληρώναν με τη λίρα! Πολλά site αλλά ΚΑΙ η ίδια η Paypal, χρεώνουν επιπλέον την αναλογία, πάντα, στη καλύτερη 5% και στη χειρότερη 15-20% όπως εδώ!

----------


## pavlito10

ειναι απο πορτογαλο,την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## ελμερ

Εγινε συγχωνευση γιατι υπηρχε θεμα για την πρωτεινη αυτη...παιδια καντε αναζητηση πριν ανοιξτε ενα θεμα....

----------


## pavlito10

η γευση μπισκοτα-κρεμα ειναι οοοοοτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει σε θεμα γευσης,πραγματικα απιστευτη 
αν και αυτο μου φαινεται και λιγο περιεργο για μια τοσο καθαρη πρωτεινη με τοσο λιγο υδ/κα

----------


## Aiolos

Μετα απο οσα διαβασα εδω και φυσικα παντα σε σχεση τιμης/συστατικων την πηρα κ'γω τη συγκεκριμενη με γευση βανιλια!
Σιγουρα η γευση ειναι κατι υποκειμενικο..αλλα για μενα παιδες ηταν οτι χειροτερο εχω δοκιμασει!!!Στην αρχη της "καταποσης" ειχες μια γευση ψιλοβανιλιας...αλλα στο τελειωμα την επισκιαζε μια γευση χαλασμενου μεταλου στο στομα!!!Δεν ξερω αν ηταν η συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα ή αν ετσι την καταλαβαν και αλλοι!Εχω δοκιμασει 10 διαφορετικες εταιριες στην ιδια γευση και αυτη ηταν οτι χειροτερο..γευστικα παντα! :01. Unsure: 
Σαν πρωτεινη μου φανηκε αρκετα ικανοποιητικη πανω μου!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fazer

σκεπτομαι να την δοκιμασω κι εγω.θα σας πω εντυπωσεις!

----------


## stone garden

τελεια σε ολα  , ουτε φουσκωματα ουτε εντερικα ουτε τιποτα. ενα 8/10 βαζω στη διαλυτοτητα της μπανανας εχωντας δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις.

----------


## mazas

Παιδια πρεπει να την αγορασετε αξιζει πραγματικα και γιατι ειναι η πιο φθηνη iso και γιατι εχει φοβερη γευση και πολυ καλυ διαλυτοτητα και δεν σου βαραινει το στομαχι καθολου

----------


## fazer

Επιβεβαιωνω και εγω τα λεγομενα του φιλου απο πανω.πολυ καλη χωρις φουσκωματα σε αντιθεση με την hydro fusion της ιδιας εταιρειας.
Ανοιξα την φραουλα και ειναι αρκετα καλη σα γευση.μενει να ανοιξω σε λιγω καιρο και την κουκις

----------


## billy89

Isolate σε τέτοια τιμή θα γίνει ανάρπαστη... Στα xtreme είναι σε έλλειψη...

Πάντως πώς κατάφερε αυτή η εταιρία να παράγει isolate σε αυτή την τιμή, όταν όλες οι υπόλοιπες χτυπάνε 70άρια και βάλε? Τι μαγικό βρήκε που δεν το έχει βρει καμία άλλη?

----------


## totis

> Isolate σε τέτοια τιμή θα γίνει ανάρπαστη... Στα xtreme είναι σε έλλειψη...
> 
> Πάντως πώς κατάφερε αυτή η εταιρία να παράγει isolate σε αυτή την τιμή, όταν όλες οι υπόλοιπες χτυπάνε 70άρια και βάλε? Τι μαγικό βρήκε που δεν το έχει βρει καμία άλλη?


Billy ειναι ψιλοαπατεωνες την εχουνε ονομασει ετσι αλλα δεν ειναι καθαρη isolate ειναι blend απο 3 (Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Hydroisolate) για αυτο ειναι φθηνη συν οτι η εταιρεια ειναι καινουργια μικρη και αγνωστη.....οποτε αν το σκεφτεις τελικα ειναι ακριβη γιατι με αυτα τα λεφτα περνεις πιο γνωστες πρωτεινες και πιο αξιοπιστες........

----------


## just chris

δε κοβεις λιγο το σπαμαρισμα με τις ερευνες τα βιντεο κ τα λοιπα.οτι γουσταρει θα παρει ο καθενας
κ δεν περιμενει ερευνες κ διαφημισεις για να δει οτι ειναι καλη αγνη κ οτι αλλο νομιζεις εσυ.
ποιος σου ειπε οτι με διαφημισεις κ μουφοερευνες καθιστα μια πρωτεινη καλη???
ολες το ιδιο ειναι πανω κατω,αλλες με πολυ διαφημιση κ ''ερευνες''(ακριβες) κ αλλες με λιγοτερη προωθηση
(κ φθηνες).προτιμαμε φθηνες εμεις κ δεν περιμενουμε κανενος τη γνωμη.
οποτε ΚΟΦΤΟ το σπαμαρισμα.

----------


## totis

> δε κοβεις λιγο το σπαμαρισμα με τις ερευνες τα βιντεο κ τα λοιπα.οτι γουσταρει θα παρει ο καθενας
> κ δεν περιμενει ερευνες κ διαφημισεις για να δει οτι ειναι καλη αγνη κ οτι αλλο νομιζεις εσυ.
> ποιος σου ειπε οτι με διαφημισεις κ μουφοερευνες καθιστα μια πρωτεινη καλη???
> ολες το ιδιο ειναι πανω κατω,αλλες με πολυ διαφημιση κ ''ερευνες''(ακριβες) κ αλλες με λιγοτερη προωθηση
> (κ φθηνες).προτιμαμε φθηνες εμεις κ δεν περιμενουμε κανενος τη γνωμη.
> οποτε ΚΟΦΤΟ το σπαμαρισμα.


Πιο σπαμαρισμα ρε φιλε θα μας απαγορευσεις να πουμε την γνωμη μας...απαγορευσα σε κανενα να παρει και να πιει οτι θελει...την γνωμη μου ειπα....αφου ο φιλος απο απανω λεει οτι ειναι καθαρη isolate ε αφου δεν ειναι ψεμματα ειπα?....να σε πειραζε αν ελεγα κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι αληθεια.....εδω ειμαστε για να λεμε την προσωπικη μας γνωμη...χαλαρωσε λιγο...... :02. Welcome: 

{(Billy ειναι ψιλοαπατεωνες την εχουνε ονομασει ετσι αλλα δεν ειναι καθαρη isolate ειναι blend απο 3 (Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Hydroisolate) για αυτο ειναι φθηνη συν οτι η εταιρεια ειναι καινουργια μικρη και αγνωστη.....οποτε αν το σκεφτεις τελικα ειναι ακριβη γιατι με αυτα τα λεφτα περνεις πιο γνωστες πρωτεινες και πιο αξιοπιστες........ )}

----------


## stone garden

ποια ειναι καξαρη hydroiso κατα τη γνωμη σου?

----------


## ArgoSixna

theproteinworks 90 isolate , 92% isolate με εργαστηριακους ελεγχους συνοδευομενη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## killzonergr

Λοιπον....πηρα την γευση φραουλα λογο αμφιβολιων στην αρχη του topic για τις αλλες γευσης μυριζε υπεροχα ακριβως σαν παγωτο φραουλα η διαλυτοτητα ειναι ενα θεμα μενουν κατι ασπρα βολουδακια τα οποια για να διαλυθουν θελη καλο κουνιμα για κανα 10λεπτο επισης αμα βαλετε το mixer μεσς στο σακερ ενοω το πλαστικο δικτακι....κανει πολυ αφρο γι αυτο το εβγαλα το ανακατεψα πρωτα με το κουταλι και μετα στο σακερ μεχρι που εγινε τελειο (χωρις τα βολουδακια).γευση..φοβερη γαματη αλλα και η υφη πολυ καλη ελαφρα κρεμωδες αμα φτιαξουν την διαλυτοτα αναμφισβητητα απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες στην αγορα και υδρολυμενη και με καλη τιμη 48 ευρω......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Λοιπον....πηρα την γευση φραουλα λογο αμφιβολιων στην αρχη του topic για τις αλλες γευσης μυριζε υπεροχα ακριβως σαν παγωτο φραουλα η διαλυτοτητα ειναι ενα θεμα μενουν κατι ασπρα βολουδακια τα οποια για να διαλυθουν θελη καλο κουνιμα για κανα 10λεπτο επισης αμα βαλετε το mixer μεσς στο σακερ ενοω το πλαστικο δικτακι....κανει πολυ αφρο γι αυτο το εβγαλα το ανακατεψα πρωτα με το κουταλι και μετα στο σακερ μεχρι που εγινε τελειο (χωρις τα βολουδακια).γευση..φοβερη γαματη αλλα και η υφη πολυ καλη ελαφρα κρεμωδες αμα φτιαξουν την διαλυτοτα αναμφισβητητα απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες στην αγορα και υδρολυμενη και με καλη τιμη 48 ευρω......


Άδικη ταλαιπωρία να προσπαθείς να διαλύσεις αυτά τα άσπρα. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Απλά βάζεις λίγο νερό στο τέλος,αφού τη πεις πρώτα,κουνάς λίγο το σέικερ και τα πίνεις κι αυτά.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> theproteinworks 90 isolate , 92% isolate με εργαστηριακους ελεγχους συνοδευομενη


Εμπιστευεσαι τα ελληνικα e-shop ομως;;; Γιατι πολυ βουλγαρια παιζει και δεν μου αρεσει...

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν πλεον. Γι αυτο εχω σταματησει μεχρι και την isolate απο MP.. 

Αν αγοραζα κατι θα ητανε μονο απο bb.com που στα στελνει απο το ελληνικο eshop μεσω ολλανδιας νομιζω και δεν εχεις θεμα με τελωνεια.

----------


## cuntface

> Δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν πλεον. Γι αυτο εχω σταματησει μεχρι και την isolate απο MP.. 
> 
> Αν αγοραζα κατι θα ητανε μονο απο bb.com που στα στελνει απο το ελληνικο eshop μεσω ολλανδιας νομιζω και δεν εχεις θεμα με τελωνεια.


δηλαδη παντελη αμα κανω τωρα μια παραγγελια απο bb.com θα μου τα φερει απο ολλανδια οχι απο αμερικη?

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Έχει ακουστεί κάτι μεμπτό για MP;;

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι απλά ο Παντελής έκοψε *μαχαίρι* όλα τα συμπληρώματα!  :01. Mr. Green: 

























Αυτό το μήνα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> Δεν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν πλεον. Γι αυτο εχω σταματησει μεχρι και την isolate απο MP.. 
> 
> Αν αγοραζα κατι θα ητανε μονο απο bb.com που στα στελνει απο το ελληνικο eshop μεσω ολλανδιας νομιζω και δεν εχεις θεμα με τελωνεια.


Εχεις ακουσει τιποτα για mp??? Γιατι το ψηνω να παραγγειλω.. Ζηλεψα απο τον ΙΩΝ!!!

----------


## in the woods

εχω καταναλωσει 4 κουβαδες σοκολατα και μια χαρα ειναι η πρωτε'ι'νη,ουτε φουσκωματα και διαλυεται τελεια!τωρα για τον αν ειναι "τιμια" η' οχι κ.λ.π,ας αναλογιστει κανεις ποσες "επωνυμες" πρωτε'ι'νες εχουν πραγματι την αναλογια πρωτε'ι'νης που πρεσβευουν.εμπιστοσυνη δεν μπορεις να εχεις περι της καθαροτητας ενος προ'ι'όντος παρα μονο στον τσοπανη.αποτελεσματα εμφανη απο συμπληρωμα πρωτε'ι'νης δεν βλεπεις που να χτυπιεσαι.επομενως κρινουμε ως αξιολογο ενα συμπληρωμα κυριως απο τις μεταβολες που βλεπουμε σε στομαχι,εντερο,και στο σεικερ

----------


## NASSER

in the woods αν η διατροφή σου είναι μετρημένη και από την πρωτεϊνη-συμπλήρωμα καταλαβαίνεις διαφορά  :01. Wink: 
Η συγκεκριμένη για μένα σε αναλογία τιμή-ποιότητα είναι η καλύτερη.

----------


## arxangelos

Την δοκιμάζω και εγώ από χθες και για τα φράγκα που έδωσα και αυτά που έχει μου φαίνεται too good to be true

Εντομεταξυ είναι πολύ αραιά, πήρα φράουλα και δεν μοιάζει σαν πρωτεΐνη όταν την χτυπάω

----------


## a-mad

Εχει ακριβυνει αρκετα(50 ευρα δεν τα λες και λιγα),και πλεον δεν συμφερει καθολου

Ασε που εχουν βαλει πολλα προσθετα,δεν προκειται να την ξαναπαρω!

----------


## arxangelos

ποια σου φαινεται οικονομηκοτερη σε αναλογια -ΤΙΜΗ-ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ-ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ

----------


## a-mad

πολλες,οπως η dymatize που μπορεις να την βρεις στα 43-44 ευρω.

----------


## cuntface

η συγκεκριμενη εχει φαει μεγαλο ακυρο απο ελλαδα μετα τα 62 που την πηγανε να την φανε μονοι τους τα λαμογια ειναι δυνατον στην γαλια με 1400 βασικο να την πουλανε 50ευρα και στην ελλαδα τον 435 στην τσεπη να την εχουνε 62 μαζικο μποικοταζ στον πορτογαλο μεχρι να βαλουνε μυαλο αμ το αλλο 75 ευρω και ανω για δωρεαν εξοδα αποστολης ντροπη....

----------


## fazer

μετα τα 75ε για δωρεαν μεταφορικα και μετα απο εξτρα χρεωση για να ερθει γρηγορα το δεμα(κατι που δεν χρεωνοταν παλιοτερα)
ο πορτογαλος εφαγε ακυρο προ πολλου απο εμενα.
πλεον ελλαδα συμφερει περισσοτερο

----------


## souezass

100% Whey Hydro Isolate 2000 g
XCORE 100% Whey Hydro Isolate - Το πιο καθαρό, εύγευστο προϊόν με το υψηλότερο ποσοστό απορρόφησης στην αγορά.

Η τιμή μας  €61.99 

μακριαααα.... οκιε ειπαμε... αλλα αυτοι μεσα σε 2 χρονια το ξεφτυλισαν. για γερμανια μερια ειναι πιο φτηνη.... ε τα λαμογια...  :02. Shock:

----------


## PVT Nero

Σημερα την δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα μετα την προπο.καταρχας πηρα την φραουλα.διαλυτοτα σε 210 ml νερο οχι και τοσο καλη ηθελε παραπανω και γευση αρκετα καλη αλλα μου αφησε μια ξινιλα στο τελος.ισως να μην ειχε διαλυθει καλα.

----------


## MALE

Μωρέ τελευταίο μήνυμα το 2014!

Είπα να δοκιμάσω την συγκεκριμένη μιας και ο πορτογάλος την είχε σε προσφορα -30% μονο για τις συσκευασίες των 907gr και μονο στην γεύση vanilla. Τα 2 κουτιά μου βγήκαν *** όχι και άσχημα. Η vanilla σαν γεύση γενικά δεν μου αρέσει, είχα την ultra whey pro της universal. Αυτή εδώ όμως με εντυπωσίασε, ωραία γεύση και πίνετε ευχάριστα, vanilla μεν αλλα είναι σαν να της ρίξανε μέσα κανέλα και αυτό είναι που κάνει την διαφορα. Από θέμα διαλυτότητας αρκετά ευχαριστημένος δεν έμεινε τίποτα στο shaker, επίσης κανένα φούσκωμα ή αδιαθεσία.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την ποιότητα ένας θεός ξέρει, την ίδια άποψη όμως έχω και για τα επώνυμα που είναι ακριβά, για μένα δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν τόσο τεράστιες διαφορές.

Διαλυτότητα 10/10
Γεύση 7/10

----------


## Skinwalker

Tην πηρα και εγω ενα 50αρι μονο με γευση σοκολατα γιατι δεν ειμαστε για πειράματα 
Δεν αφριζε, δεν φουσκωνε, ειχε καλη διαλυτότητα και η γευση της ηταν σαν σοκοφρετα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## junglist

Άλλη μια σοκολάτα και εδώ.
Την είχα δοκιμάσει και παλιά και είχα μείνει ευχαριστημένος.
Και είναι και σε νορμάλ τιμή σε σχέση με την ΟΝ Gold και Nitro tech, που έχουν ξεφύγει σε κόστος.

Unleashed by my M1 NOTE

----------


## junglist

Παρέλαβα σφαίρα και πολύ ευχάριστα τα cookies που έχει μέσα.
Δεν τα είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα και είναι πολύ καλή προσθήκη στην σοκολάτα.

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------

